
Sun SPOT Overview - screamingdigg
http://developerlife.com/theblog/?p=332
======
bayareaguy
Since he's announcing open source code, Nazmul should have included direct
links to it.

The SquawkVM's source page is here:
<https://squawk.dev.java.net/source/browse/squawk>

The SPOT libraries source page is here: [https://spots-
libraries.dev.java.net/source/browse/spots-lib...](https://spots-
libraries.dev.java.net/source/browse/spots-libraries)

------
davidw
Hrm. Doesn't really give me much of an idea about what they're good for or
what people are doing with them, though.

